# Bigger tires on the rear?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

A buddy who has a Mustang told me I could put 255's on the rear and keep the 245 size on the front. Why would I want to do that? Why not 255 all the way around?


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would not know that but that is something you see on oldschool cars. Mainly drag I believe.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

strut rubs?


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

So 255 would rub in the front? That seems to be my only issue with the GTO so far. The 275 HP Trans Am has 17x9 wheels. Those can hold a 275, correct?


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I have 265/35/18 on the rears and the stock 18's on the front. No worries and better traction. Looks better too. I am told 275 is the biggest they can safely squeeze on the factory 18's.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

michaelskier said:


> I have 265/35/18 on the rears and the stock 18's on the front. No worries and better traction. Looks better too. I am told 275 is the biggest they can safely squeeze on the factory 18's.




How is the handling? What tires are you running?

Are you screwed on your tire rotation or can you go side to side?


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I put 265/35/18 on my AZA Z-1 rims (rear) and rubbed real bad. I had to replace the rear springs (pedders) and rolled the fenders. If you have drag bags, you're problably ok. Also, I think it depends on the tire you get, my bfgoodrich T/A kd's have a pretty square shoulder so I think I was rubbing more than a more rounded shouldered tire would have.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Staggered Tires*

Most high HP rear wheel drive cars have wider tires on the rear, such as Vettes, Porches, and Vipers. Gto's can have 275's on the rear if you roll the fender. I have P-Zero's on the rear of mine, 275/40/17. No poblems and excellent traction.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Roll the fenders?*

What do you mean? How is this done?


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> How is the handling? What tires are you running?
> 
> Are you screwed on your tire rotation or can you go side to side?



Running the Bridgestone SO-2's on the rear...traded the stockers for them when car was new. Handling did not change that I notice, but better traction and better appearance on the stance. At the track, I can launch the car at 4K RPM's with no wheel spin...1.86 60 ft times. Cannot rotate due to the size difference...side to side would be only in the rear, but no point in that. When I get new tires, I will go to the same style all the way around, but stick with the larger size in the rear and stock size in the front.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelskier said:


> Running the Bridgestone SO-2's on the rear...


How do they look? I've thought about just upsizing the rears, but I was worried about the balloon look.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I was worried too, but trust me it looks better. Definately makes the car look more like a muscle car, but not so outlandish to loose its sleeper style.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

On a 2005 Goat with 17 inch wheels what are the biggest tires you can put on the rear without fender rolling or any other mod?


----------

